# What time do you take out your hedgie to play everyday?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My hedgehog Teddy Bear loves to be out and I love having him out! Can you keep your hedgehog out too long? What time is usually good? How long to keep them out?

Oh and any ideas on what to do when hes out to keep him occupied?  

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I get Norman out around 4:30pm or so, shortly after I get home from work (maybe a little later if I need to take care of a few things first). I'll either plop him on the couch, wrapped in one of his shirts for him to keep sleeping, or I'll have him wrapped in a shirt in my lap so he can sleep while I'm playing a game, working on the computer, or watching a movie. He usually sleeps for most of that time. I turn off the lights around 9:30 which is when he usually starts to wake up, and put a litter tray and food dish on the couch with us so he can take care of that stuff whenever he wants. He's not much on toys (the only thing he'll play with is his PVC pipe which he just shoves around), but he loves to just wander from one side of the couch to the other, climbing all over me in the process, and just climbing up into my lap (or splatting out on the couch and shoving his nose under my arm) to snuggle. I'll have him out until anywhere between 10:00 and 11:00pm depending on how fidgety he's getting. He tends to make it pretty clear that he's thirsty and/or *really* wants to run on his wheel.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I do the exact same thing as Nebular except I get Sumo up at 10:30 or so to weight him, then keep him out all day. Sometimes sleeping, sometimes cuddled, sometimes wandering, etc etc. If he seems fidgety I will usually put him back in his cage. 

I don't think it's the length of time they're out so much as making sure they can sleep. That's the most important thing - letting them sleep when they want if I am cuddling Sumo and find I'm moving around more than usual, I usually put him cuddled in his blankie on the couch a bit further away from me - just so he can sleep in peace.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nebular said:


> I get Norman out around 4:30pm or so, shortly after I get home from work (maybe a little later if I need to take care of a few things first). I'll either plop him on the couch, wrapped in one of his shirts for him to keep sleeping, or I'll have him wrapped in a shirt in my lap so he can sleep while I'm playing a game, working on the computer, or watching a movie. He usually sleeps for most of that time. I turn off the lights around 9:30 which is when he usually starts to wake up, and put a litter tray and food dish on the couch with us so he can take care of that stuff whenever he wants. He's not much on toys (the only thing he'll play with is his PVC pipe which he just shoves around), but he loves to just wander from one side of the couch to the other, climbing all over me in the process, and just climbing up into my lap (or splatting out on the couch and shoving his nose under my arm) to snuggle. I'll have him out until anywhere between 10:00 and 11:00pm depending on how fidgety he's getting. He tends to make it pretty clear that he's thirsty and/or *really* wants to run on his wheel.


My schedule is pretty much like that with Teddy Bear except he stuffs himself *under* the couch cushions :? Then I have to deal with a big huffy ball of quills when I try to get him out :shock: then he looks at me like "I was exploring, why did you do that?" :lol: After that he will explore for a while. Then he will curl up on my lap and sleep for 30 minutes while i will watch TV or something. Then I put him back when he wakes up, then i've had him out for about 4 hours so its around 8:00pm. Then around 9 I will put a blanket over his cage so its darker because thats around 30 minutes to an hour before he will wake up and eat, drink, and wheel...(early riser!  ) Then he will keep that up 

I just wanted to see what everyone else does with their hedgie!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> I do the exact same thing as Nebular except I get Sumo up at 10:30 or so to weight him, then keep him out all day. Sometimes sleeping, sometimes cuddled, sometimes wandering, etc etc. If he seems fidgety I will usually put him back in his cage.
> 
> I don't think it's the length of time they're out so much as making sure they can sleep. That's the most important thing - letting them sleep when they want if I am cuddling Sumo and find I'm moving around more than usual, I usually put him cuddled in his blankie on the couch a bit further away from me - just so he can sleep in peace.


I would LOVE to do that!!! I always thought keeping your hedgehog out for too long was bad for their health. Oh well, better to find out now than never  If I do all day normally would he get confused if I didn't do it on some days? Of course, when he will be out all day (normally) he would be sleeping so I dont think it makes a difference....


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

We have not really established a firm routine yet but I have been letting Hazel out whenever I am finished dinner/clean up in the evening usually after 7pm. Since it is our first week I don't want to be distracted from watching her closely and monitoring her stress/fear. She stays partially balled up and puffed up for quite a while...last night I kept her in a snuggle bag on the couch with me and offered her a bit of scrambed egg. She stopped trying to kill me after 1/2 hr  then relaxed with me for about an hr yaaaa! Hopefully once she is used to the whole new environment she will be free to explore or snuggle 7-11ish each night or until she seems to want to go back to her house.

I also take her out for a bit each day...I took her outside for about 20 min yesterday afternoon thinking she would enjoy exploring the patio and sniffing some grass and she was some stressed about it. She eventually seemed to be enjoying it but I don't think she was ever outside before.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> We have not really established a firm routine yet but I have been letting Hazel out whenever I am finished dinner/clean up in the evening usually after 7pm. Since it is our first week I don't want to be distracted from watching her closely and monitoring her stress/fear. She stays partially balled up and puffed up for quite a while...last night I kept her in a snuggle bag on the couch with me and offered her a bit of scrambed egg. She stopped trying to kill me after 1/2 hr  then relaxed with me for about an hr yaaaa! Hopefully once she is used to the whole new environment she will be free to explore or snuggle 7-11ish each night or until she seems to want to go back to her house.
> 
> I also take her out for a bit each day...I took her outside for about 20 min yesterday afternoon thinking she would enjoy exploring the patio and sniffing some grass and she was some stressed about it. She eventually seemed to be enjoying it but I don't think she was ever outside before.


I LOVE YOUR HEDGIES COLOR!!! She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

As long as they can sleep, eat, and get water when they need/want to, there isn't really a "too long" to have them out time. It's not like their cages have some sort of magical properties that they need to be around.  (though it would be nice if said magical properties could tidy things up some times)


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nebular said:


> As long as they can sleep, eat, and get water when they need/want to, there isn't really a "too long" to have them out time. It's not like their cages have some sort of magical properties that they need to be around.  (though it would be nice if said magical properties could tidy things up some times)


  *sigh* Only if it would do wheels....only if... :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nebular said:


> (though it would be nice if said magical properties could tidy things up some times)


By the way, The said magical powers that tidy things up are _us_ :roll:


----------

